# Solved: Theme Hospital Mouse Problems.



## sirspammer (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello people. 

I have a small problem with one of the best games EVER!. and im sure you guessed from the title, I'm talking about Theme Hospital. 

I have just today decided to try and install it to have a play on my new laptop (which is running in Vista 32x). Now, when the game loads up everything seems ok, and then you go into the game and start the first level. After about 20 seconds of being in the game the mouse begins to lag and stick as you try to move it around. I am running the game as admin and have tried compatability mode for both 95, and 98, as well as trying with diffrent screen resolution. I also, as recommended somewhere on the web tried to change the reselution in game to the terrible quality setting, and that just makes the mouse do the same but more around with super sensitivity.

I have been looking around and some people have suggested (although have been no positive responses to this) to run the game through dosbox. Which is a new thing to me and im not usually inclined toward installing extra unneeded things on my system. 

anyone have any other ideas? If not you thing Dosbox is a good way to go? 

I noticed someone else had asked this and had no reply. So I tried to be a little more in-depth.

(also I have installed the latest patch to see if this helped. It didn't.)


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is going to help but try disabling the Vista Aero theme. Switch to Vista Basic or classic and see if that makes any difference.

DosBox is an emulator. It won't hurt your computer installing it. There are also various alternatives that do the same thing (VirtualPC, VMWare etc).

This may help:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dosbox


----------



## sirspammer (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the fast reply. I tried disabling Aero but it made no difference. Ill try Dosbox after I have the cats.


----------



## sirspammer (Nov 12, 2006)

Well I would have replied earlier but I was playing the game. (I also had dinner so its not been as bad as it seems) 

In the end I did go for Dosbox, and all works well. Was fun working it all out also so that adds to it.

Thanks for the push in the right direction. I guess I needn't have posted on here. but least other people might see that this solves the problem.

Thanks.


----------

